# Universal Joints



## CarlB (Jan 2, 2011)

I just got an very old (68 or 69) Montgomery Ward / gilson snow blower that I am working on. The universal joint fro the chute is toast and I was looking for a good replacement. The only ones i found seemed to be pretty expensive. 

I remember many years when i was racing radio controlled boats (speeds in excess of 85mph) that we used to use universal joints in the drive line. I went online and found these on ebay for very little money. 



While they are only 4mm and my shaft measures just under 10mm it appears there is plenty of material to drill them out to 10mm/ 3/8"

http://www.ebay.com/itm/161617384212?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

CarlB said:


> I just got an very old (68 or 69) Montgomery Ward / gilson snow blower that I am working on. The universal joint fro the chute is toast and I was looking for a good replacement. The only ones i found seemed to be pretty expensive.
> 
> I remember many years when i was racing radio controlled boats (speeds in excess of 85mph) that we used to use universal joints in the drive line. I went online and found these on ebay for very little money.
> 
> ...


Great find, are they made out of a soft material that could be drilled?. I will have to try them. :smiley-confused009: :smiley-confused009: :smiley-confused009:

I normally use a 3/8 swivel extension on one end and a 3/8 drive socket on the other end, this gives me a quick disconnect arrangement.


----------



## CarlB (Jan 2, 2011)

hsblowersfan said:


> Great find, are they made out of a soft material that could be drilled?. I will have to try them. :smiley-confused009: :smiley-confused009: :smiley-confused009:
> 
> I normally use a 3/8 swivel extension on one end and a 3/8 drive socket on the other end, this gives me a quick disconnect arrangement.



they are stainless steel so not to hard to drill out. For that price it's worth a try.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

CarlB said:


> they are stainless steel so not to hard to drill out. For that price it's worth a try.


Agreed, in fact I already order a few to try out. :smiley-confused009: :smiley-confused009: :smiley-confused009:


----------



## Spectrum (Jan 6, 2013)

I have good Gilson U-joints from part downs. Drop me an e-mail if interested. [email protected]

Pete


----------



## Rob711 (Feb 5, 2015)

Another example of why this is a great forum, I had the same issue and was also looking at r/c u joints. Just ask for them and I'm certain someone will reply or pm u. I got 2 ariens u joints, all cleaned up with new cotter pins, and one of the three brackets that hold the chute to blower shipped in 4 days in my mail box for 26$ from sidegrinder (thanks). 
I was going to suggest a buyer/seller feedback section,but if your not out to screw people over, I believe most people on here are not, then it's not warranted. 
Now that I have the ujoints I might only use one and then do the 3/8 hf joint route for one so I can break it apart with out pulling cotter pins. Plus I'm lazy so it's easier to weld them up vs drilling a whole through the rod for a pin. I will get to that after the lawn sprinklers are fixed, deck power washed, pool open, kill neighbors poison ivy garden that comes through fence, and other assorted summer chores, then I will go back to snowblower.
Rob.


----------



## sidegrinder (Apr 18, 2015)

Thanks for the feedback Rob! I have sold various parts, from Honda tracks to Drift Buster sprockets and everything in between ,since joining here a few months ago. This is really a great community and its nice knowing I can help keep the older machines running :wavetowel2:


----------



## CarlB (Jan 2, 2011)

Rob711 said:


> Another example of why this is a great forum, I had the same issue and was also looking at r/c u joints. Just ask for them and I'm certain someone will reply or pm u. I got 2 ariens u joints, all cleaned up with new cotter pins, and one of the three brackets that hold the chute to blower shipped in 4 days in my mail box for 26$ from sidegrinder (thanks).
> .


Thanks for the suggestion, I never thought of asking for parts on the forum. I am more of a find a solution thinking kinda of person and the old RC universal joint just popped into my mind so I checked on Ebay and found some cheap.

Pete,

thanks for the offer. I will let you know after i receive these cheap u-joints for China if they work or not.


Thanks 

carl


----------



## Rob711 (Feb 5, 2015)

The cheap china thought ran through my head about the hf u joint, but I'm not on the pro snowblower team so I will risk it, hopefully there copies of good ones made by the same Chinese children who made my 212cc predator
Rob


----------



## CarlB (Jan 2, 2011)

Update.

I got the universal joints from china. They won't work as there is not enough material there to drill out.

I guess i will just have to hunt around for some used U-joints. Good thing i won't be starting the restoration on this until the fall.

carl.


----------



## sidegrinder (Apr 18, 2015)

pm sent


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

id be thinking along this line.....STEERING U-JOINT WITH SHAFT AND RUBBER BOOT


----------



## Rob711 (Feb 5, 2015)

Nwcove, thats a cool site. Carl thanks for letting us know the rc ones won't cut it. I'm sure u will get oes that u know will work for fair price from guys here
Rob


----------



## CarlB (Jan 2, 2011)

While there is not enough material to drill out the hole for the 3/8 crank rod the od on the U-joints are just about 9mm or a bit smaller than 3/8. I may just MIG weld them on to the shafts and cut them off if i need to in the future.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

CarlB said:


> While there is not enough material to drill out the hole for the 3/8 crank rod the od on the U-joints are just about 9mm or a bit smaller than 3/8. I may just MIG weld them on to the shafts and cut them off if i need to in the future.


Or you can use 3/8" sleeves to connect the rods to the U-joints.
I received mine 2 days ago, and was surprised at how small they are.
:smiley-confused009: :smiley-confused009: :smiley-confused009: :smiley-confused009:


----------



## harry398 (Jun 22, 2021)

CarlB said:


> While there is not enough material to drill out the hole for the 3/8 crank rod the od on the U-joints are just about 9mm or a bit smaller than 3/8. I may just MIG weld them on to the shafts and cut them off if i need to in the future.


what did you end up doing with this Carl?
I have a 11528 with a sloppy joint for the chute........started thinking about this and saw this post.

4-10mm to 5-10mm Inner Dia Rotatable Universal Steering Shaft U Joint Coupler | eBay 

thanks.


----------



## dr bob (Dec 12, 2015)

Gosh those are cute!


----------

